# Anyone tie a complete Knot?



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

https://www.strava.com/segments/13041740?filter=overall

Really cool training segment between Piermont and Nyack through Blauvelt Park


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Used to do this regularly. Nowadays most of my cycling buddies like to do a "partial knot" ...you hit that intersection of Clausland and Tweed from every direction _except_ going up Tweed from the south, because in order to do that you need to ride through Nyack or Piermont and by the time we get there someone wisely says "Eff this, let's get some food since we're here."


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Just yesterday, did a partial knot (not the Greenbush/303/Bradley leg) after work - not enough daylight nowadays for me to do the whole thing. 

(lead-up)-Erie-Greenbush-Clausland-Tweed-Bradley-Highland-South-Clausland-Greenbush-Mountainview-(home, eventually)

Unusually, I didn't see any turkeys or deer (but did encounter human equivalents - students crossing road at Nyack College). 

Back in the day, I used to commute by bike between Nyack and Orangeburg, up and over Clausland. One morning, in the fall, going up the East side and over the top the air was very still and fairly warm, then going down the other side the air got colder and colder as I went down into the valley (colder/denser air had settled into the valley, leaving the top of Clausland fairly warm). It was an interesting sensation.

Another time, climbing Clausland (therefore, going very slowly) from the West early in the morning (dark), all of a sudden I could smell a deer. Didn't see him until I looked for him after being warned by my nose. If I hadn't been going so slowly, I certainly wouldn't have smelled/seen him.

(edit: I don't do Strava, and if I did I wouldn't be a threat to any of the women on the board, much less the men.)

------


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

i don't normally do a complete knot myself. my favorite variation is simply to come up greenbush after riding up Kings Highway and simply climbing Clausland and then turning to complete my climb up Tweed and then stopping for a coffee at Gypsy(now Boxer) donut before either returning home or heading toward Rockland Lake


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Trek_5200 said:


> i don't normally do a complete knot myself. my favorite variation is simply to come up greenbush after riding up Kings Highway and simply climbing Clausland and then turning to complete my climb up Tweed and then stopping for a coffee at Gypsy(now Boxer) donut before either returning home or heading toward Rockland Lake


Heh-heh. That's not really a "Knot" that's more like an "Untied Shoelace" that your kid is in danger of tripping over


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Bob Ross said:


> Heh-heh. That's not really a "Knot" that's more like an "Untied Shoelace" that your kid is in danger of tripping over


well sometimes i come back the next day and tie up loose strings. don't want someone tripping over my half tied shoelace bob


----------

